# DSC 832 trouble light issues



## amandandme197

Ok, I have a DSC 832 (I have several wireless door window sensors, 2 wireless motions, 1 wireless smoke, 2 keypads and 2 keyfobs) and the trouble light came on. BUT, along with that, it is showing sensor # 7 as open (a wireless motion). Along with that, I pushed *2 and 7 then 7 and 7 again. during the 3 seven key pushes, there was nothing on the display. Yesterday I did *2 and it was a 7 and not a 5. I reset it by unplugging the power and battery, but it comes back the next day. Can anyone help? I am a female and need this thing armed, but it will not with the open #7. I am not to up on this so I may need a bit more help than others. Thanks


----------



## SABL

Hi amandandme197,

Have you checked the batteries in the wireless sensors??

Do you have this manual??

http://www.pre-lock.com/User Manuals/pwr832_PC5015.pdf

Check page 12 and see if this helps.

Best of luck,
SABL


----------



## amandandme197

I will check the battery in 5, put did put one in the motion #7, but the pad does not even beep when I take it off the wall like it is not being seen by the alarm. So should I do the same for #5 as well? Plus I will look at book and see if I understand. But why would sensor seven show open and not even make the keypad beep when removed off the wall? The battery is still good to a degree since it seems as if the motion is lighting up pretty well. Thanks again


----------



## amandandme197

amandandme197 said:


> I will check the battery in 5, put did put one in the motion #7, but the pad does not even beep when I take it off the wall like it is not being seen by the alarm. So should I do the same for #5 as well? Plus I will look at book and see if I understand. But why would sensor seven show open and not even make the keypad beep when removed off the wall? The battery is still good to a degree since it seems as if the motion is lighting up pretty well. Thanks again


Put a new battery in sensor 7 (motion) and it is still showing as if it is open connstantly. I can't even arm the system and need that motion. Also, the 5 on the touble is still showing (this is after I push *2 7 7 7). So I think there may be 2 different problems. I looked at the book, but no use. It is all slang to me. My husband might know something about it but he will not be home for quite a while. I hope you all can help me figure this out. 

P.S Sorry about the double post, but I could not find the edit button on the post.


----------



## amandandme197

OK.........Zone 7 (wireless motion) shows open. I push *2 and get a 5, I push 5 and get a 7, so it seems as if it is lead ing to zone 7. Battery was replaced just now (again) and it is still showing open. Looked in manual and can't figure it out. Must be a female thing. I really would like to get this thing fixed for this evening. PLEASE HELP!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## SABL

Is the "ready" light on before trying to arm the system??

Have you tried bypassing the offending sensor?? Or all sensors one at a time to determine the faulty sensor?? Page 11 of the manual.

Is anything in motion near the sensor.... a curtain moving from the furnace running.... a cobweb ( I have many of those... I'm ready for Halloween all year long). Anything moving will cause the alarm system to not set.

There is a possibility that you have a defective sensor... so bypass them one at a time and see how the system reacts.

SABL


----------

